# emotional education



## MyselfAgain (Apr 21, 2012)

Just had a revelation...why don't we have emotional intelligence courses in high school or college? Most people go through divorces, and almost everyone's goes through a breakup...everyone is touched by someone who goes through devestating life changes...so why aren't we taught this stuff? How to relate to others, how to treat people with respect...how to be responsible with money or others' feelings...? we wonder this all the time, but why don't we DO something to help our children learn what to look for and what to avoid?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Most schools do have classes like this now. But on top of that, I taught my older son about all the different forms of mental illness, so that he could be more supportive to his friends some of whom had diagnoses, and how to keep himself safe, say, when a friend's mom was drinking and wanted to drive, etc. I wish someone had spent more time with me as a kid...my stepgrandmother did a good job when she had access to me, but I wish she had been the one to bring me up and take care of me every single day. I often find myself channeling her voice and attitude whenever I am seriously backed into a corner. My kids talk to me about friends who are having trouble at school, you'd be surprised at the number of little kids who say they hate their life, or are having specific problems at home. My kids talk to me about it at the dinner table and are learning when to tell a teacher about what their friends say so that the kids can get help. Some of the stuff kids deal with at home is pretty far out there.


----------

